# No Permission? Half The Nominations As Their Picture?



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Somethings not quite right. half the nominations only have a NO Permission sign as their pics.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

they show for me


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Whats a "no permission" sign??


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I have seen that happen here at SSF before and cannot explain it... But I just looked at the voting thread and I can see all of the nominees photos.
...for what it is worth.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Are you talking about the email that went out? Or the pictures in the Nominations thread?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, can you give me a screenshot of the no permissions error?


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Both actually, but I just checked and it's only Hrawk's nomination that's not showing now???

refreshing the page seemed to slove the problem.

I actually don't know how to do a screen shot?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

If you have Windows 7 just go to the start menu and type Snipping Tool.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Even the email seems alright now?? I could only find one, but at least it gave me a chance to use the snipping tool!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

wombat said:


> Even the email seems alright now?? I could only find one, but at least it gave me a chance to use the snipping tool!!
> View attachment 27647


Maybe you have parent protection on, and you are prevented from seeing Btoon's butt?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Try it again for me.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

All are welcome to see my fancy butt! Lol. Permission granted


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep! seemed to work fine.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

If it was my butt it would be no permission, and I can understand that.


----------

